# chemical pregnancy



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

hello 

I am currently on my 2ww, today is 4th day after et, and Iv heard a lot of people mention chemical pregnancy, but I dont really understand what it is.

I have tried searching on here to find out about it but cant find anything, tho Im sure there is something out there.

I had FET  can you get a chemical pregnancy from this?  

Sorry if questions seem silly, but I really do not have any idea what this is.

Hope you can help xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello,
A chemical pregnancy is when a person gets a positive pregnancy test, but the pregnancy doesn't progress.
Think posistive thoughts,
Prija


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

thankyou for your reply. Do you know what causes it?


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Dita,
As far as I know it is an early miscarriage. Many pregnancies, even naturally conceived ones can miscarry very early on, some before the mother has even had a chance to discover she is pregnant. IVF pregnancies are likely to have been found out earlier than naturally conceived ones, therefore it may be talked about more in infertility circles.
Prija


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats great, thankyou for explaining to me about it.  Felt a bit dumb as been ttc for nearly 4 years now and didnt know what it was 

Thanks again


----------

